# Need a photo shoper picture person...lol;)



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha sooo ive been really bored latley
ahah REALLY bored
soo if u guys wanted..i could edit photos for you..or like make a video
haha please?
i really like to do this stuff..and it would cure my bordom
haha thanks!
-allie and Jiff<3


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

you can do some of mine if you would like!!





































ill send you some vids as soon as they upload on PB!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooh yay!! thanks soo much!
haha im gettin reqady to go to school right now 
but il work on them as soon as i get home!
yay!
haha thanks again

would you like me to do anything speacial to them?
like put there names on it, make this or that a certian color...make most of the picture black and white but some things in color?
i could do pretty much whatever you would like


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> ooh yay!! thanks soo much!
> haha im gettin reqady to go to school right now
> but il work on them as soon as i get home!
> yay!
> ...


black and white would be cool!! with some color! i really dont care! i really like your horse, can i make something using him as well? here's some examples! im not dont with the first one yet! really far from it!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hh that would be awesome if you could!! haha i love them
alright sweet ill start on your photos right now


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> hh that would be awesome if you could!! haha i love them
> alright sweet ill start on your photos right now


 
great!! ill start on your tonight! she have it done by monday


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ookay cool! i have one of your pics done! tell me if u like it
stella2010-1-1.jpg picture by jiffers328 - Photobucket
if it doesnt load right up, press refresh a few times and it should


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Twilight! Your speckled dog chasing the horse looks so much like my ACD puppy!

Here are some photos of my guys you can play with:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooommygoodness i love that last photo Dana! what are there names?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

danastark said:


> Twilight! Your speckled dog chasing the horse looks so much like my ACD puppy!
> 
> Here are some photos of my guys you can play with:


lol!! thanks! he wasn't my dog, thankfully, i have it when dogs chase horses but stella could really care less. lol


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> ookay cool! i have one of your pics done! tell me if u like it
> stella2010-1-1.jpg picture by jiffers328 - Photobucket
> if it doesnt load right up, press refresh a few times and it should


yay!! i cant view it on this computer so i will have to wait tell i go home... cant wait!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha alright


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> haha alright


 
oh wow!! great job!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awww, cute pics!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

thank you it took awhile haha but i like the way it turned out
ill get started on the other ones in a while.....i have to go check on my horse cuz its pouring...almost hailing here! haha


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! The POA is Spirit Bear, my 11 yr. olds pony and the bay is Tahoe, my 12 yr. olds' paint gelding. They do this ALL the time, in fact, in June, Tahoe got a little carried away, went over backwards and broke 4 of the bones in his withers!! He was in rehab for about 4 months, is back under saddle now and doing great. Still makes me gasp a little when they start rearing too high!!


----------

